# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Anorexia

## kris

Via de schoolbegeleiding en de kostschool ben ik op de hoogte gebracht dat mijn dochter (16 jaar) eetstoornissen zou hebben. Er is geconstateerd dat zij regelmatig naar het toilet verdwijnt tijdens of onmiddellijk na de maaltijden.Ze eet heel weinig.
Thuis heb ik dit echter nog niet gemerkt, ze eet geen grote hoeveelheden maar toiletbezoek is er niet bij . Ze heeft net 14 dagen thuis geweest wegens griep en ik heb niets van dat gemerkt.
Heb er met haar over gesproken en ze zegt dat ze slank wil zijn maar dat ze geen anorexia heeft.
Wat moet ik?
Radeloze moeder

----------


## Marie

Of ze het wel of niet heeft kan ik je op basis van deze sumiere geggevens niet vertellen.
Wel is het zo dat iemand die anorexia heeft dit stelselmatig zal ontkennen en alles zal doen om het te verbergen.
Wil je echt deskundige informatie hebben dan kun je het best terecht op http://www.sabn.nl.
Dit is de site van de stichting anorexia en boulimia nervosa.

Sterkte er mee

----------


## gast

;D ;D ;Dnou marie dat is niet jou probleem dat heb jij op zeker niet ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

----------


## B.A.Gottmer

Radeloze moeder,
Vraag raad bij uw huisarts. In Arnhem is een Vereniging 
voor Anorexia-patienten. Er zijn klinieken waar meisjes met eetstoornissen behandeld kunnen worden. 
Hoe eerder, hoe beter.

----------


## gast

:Frown:  beste moeder,

Ik ben een zus van iemand met ongeveer dezelfde situatie, wij letten thuis om wat ze eet, dat ze voldoende calorieën binnenkrijgt, en ook haar toilet bezoek probereb we te verminderen.
Iets wat je zeker niet mag doen is doorzeuren over haar gewoonte! Hierdoor raakt je ze meer en meer kwijt. Misschien is het wel het overwegen waard om met je dochter een dietiste te contacteren, die dit probleem begrijpt en niet wegwuifd met je dochter is niet dik. Zo raakt je dochter wel haar overtollige kilo's kwijt of blijft ze op haar streefgewicht.
Misschien is er ook een dieper probleem dan alleen overtollige kilo's, wat doen haar vriendinnen? Heeft ze iets meegemaakt? Is ze cht wat te mollig?...

veel succes

Als de situatie natuurlijk uit de hand loopt is porffesionel hulp nodig, dit hier werkt alleen in een beginstadia, waar ze nog helder en logisch kunnen nadenken over het bergip kilootjes

----------


## guest-15

hoi allemaal,
ik heb sinds een jaar of anderhalf ernstige eetproblemen, die ik heel lang heb ontkent, maar nu heb ik eindelijk samen met mijn vader besloten hieraan te gaan werken. ik zit echter met een vraag, die mijn huisarts mij schijnbaar niet beantwoorden kan/wil: met mijn huidige gewicht heb ik een BMI van 16.7 (ik weeg 44.3 kg bij lengte van 1.63 m) en ben 15, bijna 16 inmiddels. ik weet dat ik verder alle criteria voor anorexia heb, maar vroeg mij af of dit ook zo is voor mijn gewocht? is het daadwerkelijk te laag, zoals de BMI voor volwassenen aangeeft, of is het een goed gewicht voor mijn leeftijd??

ik zou het erg fijn vinden als ik mijn eetprobleem een naam zou kunnen geven. het zou me wat meer rust verschaffen  :Wink: 
daarom alvast bedankt wie mij kan helpen  :Smile: 

guest-15

----------


## Gastt

om te kijken of je bmi te laag is kun je naar www.voedingscentrum.nl gaan.
rechtsonders staat ergens dat je je gewicht kunt testen; of iets in die richting  :Smile: 

ik hoop dat t je lukt!

----------


## Leontien



----------


## d/c

*heee ik ben ook een meisje van 14jaar.
ik heb eerst anorexia gehad. ik weegte nog meer 34 kilo en moest eigenlijk naar het ziekenhuis. Ook ging ik al naar een psigiator, dieetiste en de kinderarts.X
Die konden niets meer voor me doen. Tegen mijn ouders heb ik gelogen dat ik 40 woog. dat vonden ze al veelste weinig. me moeder heeft het eten echt in me mond geprot en me vader zij dat ik het moest doorslikken en anders zouden er erge dingen gebeuren. ik heb dat gedaan en kwam aan. vaak kon ik al dat eten niet aan, en kotste ik (zonder dat ik dat wilde) het weer uit. ze willen nu nog steeds dat ik aankom maar ik ben eigenlijk al te dik. ik ben 1.68 en weeg 65 kilo. ik kan hier echt niet mee leven. 55 is echt maximale. 
Op school ging het niet best en k ben maar net over gegaan. ik ben veel vriendinnen verloren. en heb eigenlijk nog maar 2 goede vriendinnen over, ik voel me kut. door me gewicht en me vriendinnen die me in de steek laten. (ik snap het ook wel weer) maar toch is het KUT 

Nu wil ik weer gaan afvallen. en ik weet ook dat dat slecht is. maar ik kan mezelf niet tegen houden.

Ik wilde dit gewoon even kwijt. * 
dankje

----------


## JS(L)

> *heee ik ben ook een meisje van 14jaar.
> ik heb eerst anorexia gehad. ik weegte nog meer 34 kilo en moest eigenlijk naar het ziekenhuis. Ook ging ik al naar een psigiator, dieetiste en de kinderarts.X
> Die konden niets meer voor me doen. Tegen mijn ouders heb ik gelogen dat ik 40 woog. dat vonden ze al veelste weinig. me moeder heeft het eten echt in me mond geprot en me vader zij dat ik het moest doorslikken en anders zouden er erge dingen gebeuren. ik heb dat gedaan en kwam aan. vaak kon ik al dat eten niet aan, en kotste ik (zonder dat ik dat wilde) het weer uit. ze willen nu nog steeds dat ik aankom maar ik ben eigenlijk al te dik. ik ben 1.68 en weeg 65 kilo. ik kan hier echt niet mee leven. 55 is echt maximale. 
> Op school ging het niet best en k ben maar net over gegaan. ik ben veel vriendinnen verloren. en heb eigenlijk nog maar 2 goede vriendinnen over, ik voel me kut. door me gewicht en me vriendinnen die me in de steek laten. (ik snap het ook wel weer) maar toch is het KUT 
> 
> Nu wil ik weer gaan afvallen. en ik weet ook dat dat slecht is. maar ik kan mezelf niet tegen houden.
> 
> Ik wilde dit gewoon even kwijt. * 
> dankje






nu weet je wel wie je egte vrienden zijn!!
maar je moet er regelmaat in houden!! als je tussen de 34 en de 65 blijft schommelen houd je lichaam het niet lang meer. streef naar 55 en houd het daar!!  :Wink:

----------


## d/c

> nu weet je wel wie je egte vrienden zijn!!
> maar je moet er regelmaat in houden!! als je tussen de 34 en de 65 blijft schommelen houd je lichaam het niet lang meer. streef naar 55 en houd het daar!!


_ja dat ga ik nu proberen. eerst drasties afvallen en als k dan tussen 50-55 zit ga k proberen het zo te houden.
maar in iedergeval bedankt dat je het snapt. 
maar wil je laxeerpillen gaan slikken. ik wil het dus ook.. maar k durf niet echt naar de winkel te gaan.. 
xKusj_

----------


## Justify

Laxeermiddelen helpen niet om af te vallen. Ik snap heel goed dat je wilt afvallen(ben zelf pro ana), maar probeer een doel te nemen waarbij je toch een gezond gewicht houdt. Die 55 is een heel mooi streven. Dan blijft je haar en nagels etc ook nog mooi, dan ben je gewoon totaal mooi. Maar ik denk wel dat JIJ vooral moet uitkijken met afvallen, omdat je al een keer totaal bent doorgeslagen. En dan kan het snel weer gebeuren.

----------


## nawalnintendo

> *heee ik ben ook een meisje van 14jaar.
> ik heb eerst anorexia gehad. ik weegte nog meer 34 kilo en moest eigenlijk naar het ziekenhuis. Ook ging ik al naar een psigiator, dieetiste en de kinderarts.X
> Die konden niets meer voor me doen. Tegen mijn ouders heb ik gelogen dat ik 40 woog. dat vonden ze al veelste weinig. me moeder heeft het eten echt in me mond geprot en me vader zij dat ik het moest doorslikken en anders zouden er erge dingen gebeuren. ik heb dat gedaan en kwam aan. vaak kon ik al dat eten niet aan, en kotste ik (zonder dat ik dat wilde) het weer uit. ze willen nu nog steeds dat ik aankom maar ik ben eigenlijk al te dik. ik ben 1.68 en weeg 65 kilo. ik kan hier echt niet mee leven. 55 is echt maximale. 
> Op school ging het niet best en k ben maar net over gegaan. ik ben veel vriendinnen verloren. en heb eigenlijk nog maar 2 goede vriendinnen over, ik voel me kut. door me gewicht en me vriendinnen die me in de steek laten. (ik snap het ook wel weer) maar toch is het KUT 
> 
> Nu wil ik weer gaan afvallen. en ik weet ook dat dat slecht is. maar ik kan mezelf niet tegen houden.
> 
> Ik wilde dit gewoon even kwijt. * 
> dankje



gebruikte jij ook laxeerpillen?

----------

